

LR shutdown and owner arrested - SomeoneWeird
http://www.ticotimes.net/More-news/News-Briefs/Costa-Rican-arrested-in-Spain-for-alleged-financial-crimes_Friday-May-24-2013

======
t0

      on charges of operating an illegal financial business
    
      sentenced to five years in prison for engaging in the business of transmitting 
      money without a license, a felony violation of state banking law
    

So is bitcoin illegal too? Is this worldwide? I can't _transmit_ money to
another person or between two people without some license? Where would I get
one?

~~~
SomeoneWeird
If you're an exchange, you need a license. If you're a consumer you don't.
[http://fincen.gov/statutes_regs/guidance/html/FIN-2013-G001....](http://fincen.gov/statutes_regs/guidance/html/FIN-2013-G001.html)

~~~
t0
So the United States can grab someone out of a foreign country and try them
here?

~~~
SomeoneWeird
Only if you're trading in the US without a license, but that all depends on
extradition etc.

